# Cheapest Place To Buy Collated Screws



## gradilonec (Apr 25, 2014)

I took the plunge and got myself the senco ds215-18v. . .everyone loves the darn thing and are slowly converting. I normally have been buying my own buckets off amazon for 15.62 a 1000. 

Does anyone know a place cheaper? Particularly for 1 5/8, fine thead, and self tappers? (amazon has em going 18 for 1 5/8 and like 26 for self tappers


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well try ebay next time


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.fantastictools.com/c-51-fasteners.aspx


----------



## gradilonec (Apr 25, 2014)

I called them the other day, but their shipping rates are sky high


----------



## intersound2005 (Dec 8, 2013)

Menards have them for $15, once in a while they are $13 & I try to take advantage of the 11%.


----------

